# Perte mot de passe protection EFI et mot de passe session...



## MacBookiP4 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro sur MAC OSX Lion 10.7.3 depuis août dernier, acheté chez Darty. Tout fonctionnait bien, lorsque j'ai eu la merveilleuse idée  de mettre un mot de passe sur l'EFI (Programme interne) pour le bloquer en cas de vol que j'ai perdu (2semaine après l'avoir mit). Jétais bien embêter mais je pouvais toujours accéder à ma session avec mon mot de passe, j'ai encore eu la merveilleuse de réinstaller Mac OSX Snow Léopard 10.6 pour essayer de supprimer le mot de passe EFI. L'installation s'est bien passer, et lorsqu'il a redémarrer et que la page d'ouverture de session s'est ouverte, il me demande le mot de passe (session), donc je rentre mon mot de passe comme d'habitude et l'à il me dit que ce n'est pas le bon , alors je fais mot de passe oublié, réinitialisation, il me demande le mot de passe principal, donc je rentre le mot de passe administrateur, la il me le reconnait et il me demande de rentrer un nouveau mot de passe avec confirmation, donc je le fais mais le problème c'est que je peux rentrer n'importe quoi il ne m'accepte rien !!! 
Le problème est que je me retrouve avec le MacBook sans pouvoir rien faire (impossible d'accéder à la session, et non bootable sur le CD d'installation car bloquer 
par le mot de passe que je ne retrouve plus ).

Je fais appel à vous dans l'espoir que vous puissiez m'éclairer. Et je vous en remercie 
PS: J'ai une garantie Darty 3ans


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (11 Mai 2012)

(Re)démarrez votre Mac en tenant les touches Command et R appuyées jusquà voir apparaitre lécran Recovery de Lion,
Dans la barre de menu du haut, sélectionner Utilitaire > Terminal pour lancer une fenêtre Terminal,
A linvite, tapez resetpassword et pressez la touche Entrée,
Utilisez lutilitaire de réinitialisation du mot de passe pour choisir le disque dur, le compte utilisateur correspondant et saisir un nouveau mot de passe.

?


----------



## MacBookiP4 (11 Mai 2012)

Je vais essayer mais il me semble que vu qu'il y a un mot de passe sur EFI en tapant Cmd et R il ne veut pas  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

J'ai essayer mais vu qu'il y a un mot de passe sur l'EFI, il m'ouvre sur la page avec un cadena et avec un espace pour le mot de passé EFI, je crois que demain je vais aller porter à darty même si j'ai peur qu'il me l'habime


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mai 2012)

Il faut se rendre dans un AppleStore, ou dans un centre de service agréé Apple.

Le seul moyen de retrouver une machine fonctionnelle passe par ce service, qui est le seul à pouvoir débloquer le Mac... Mais attends-toi à devoir payer le service, celui-ci n'étant plus gratuit depuis quelques temps.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2012)

Il me semble que cete astuce ne fonctionne plus depuis une ou deux générations de machines

Par ailleurs, je suis étonné que MacBookiP4 ait pu installer Snow Leo sur une machine de mi-2012 

Je crois que le meilleur conseil, c'est celui du post #4


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Septembre 2012)

aamadu24 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Eteignez votre Mac
> Changez la configuration de la RAM (enlevez une barrette par exemple)
> ...


 
La question a été posée il y a 4 mois et l'astuce est tout aussi périmée.


----------



## lecarlyte (10 Décembre 2012)

bonjour a tous.jé un mac bookpro.qui au démarage lorsque je maintient opt, me sor un gros cadenas.j'ai essayer CMD-ALT-P-R ca ne marche pas.
j'ai besoin d'aider svp?
*merci!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

lecarlyte a dit:


> bonjour a tous.jé un mac bookpro.qui au démarage lorsque je maintient opt, me sor un gros cadenas.j'ai essayer CMD-ALT-P-R ca ne marche pas.
> j'ai besoin d'aider svp?



Lire le post #7
Puis passer au post #6
Pour terminer au post #4.

C'est le jeu de l'iOie


----------



## lecarlyte (10 Décembre 2012)

ça ne marche pas toujours .
 y a pas d'autre moyen svp!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

en fessant shift+ctl+alt+cmd+s,j'ai pu sortir une clé du genre (   C02207101Y8F16HAE2745BDF82D2D557F )que doit-je faire avec.
svp ya t-il un moyen a partir de mon PC créer un clé bootable pour le mac!?
merci


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

La question est "pourquoi y-a-t-il le cadenas" ?
As-tu mis un mot de passe open firmware ? As tu installé Bootcamp ?


----------



## lecarlyte (10 Décembre 2012)

Oui,un mot de passe au open firmeware que mon frère ne reconnais plus,c'est un MacBookPro


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Il y a donc deux possibilités :

soit ton frère se tortue les méninges et retrouve le mdp,
autrement direction Apple center + facture d'achat.


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2012)

Si ton frère se rappelle d'un mot de passe, essayer de saisir celui-ci en considérant que le clavier est en format US, c'est à dire QWERTY avec les chiffres accessible directement sans appuyer sur la touche majuscule

C'est peut-être ça qui empêche le mot de passse d'être reconnu


----------

